# BC's Set Shop



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 7, 2009)

_BC's Set Shop_
YOU REQUEST IT, *ICON* MAKE IT​
_welcome_
Hello! I'm here to take your requests. You may have seen my work before in previous shops, and if not you can see some of my work in the following post. I tend to go out there in terms of creativity, so if you're looking for something incredibly simple, this isn't the place for you. I use PhotoShop 7 if you are wondering. As a last note, I opened this place for fun and hope you enjoy what comes out of it. Thank you for stopping by! 

_what i do_
---@ Avatars
---@  Sigs
---@  Sets 
---@  FC Banners
---@  Resizing
---@  Simple animations

_rules for requesting_
---@  To request you must have *at least 50 posts*.
---@  No using graphics outside of this forum unless you get permission from me first (I know I can't control this, but if you could be considerate of this rule that would be great). 
---@  *High quality stock PLEASE!*
---@  Be clear with what you want (eg. If you want a sig to be vertical, tell me at the time of requesting. Don't tell me after I spent time making the set for you.)
---@  Rep isn't necessary, but it is appreciated. PLEASE CREDIT ME AT LEAST!
---@  Have patience. Don't start protesting if something isn't done within 15 minutes of your requests.
---@  *No spam or drama!* Any problems, just PM me.
---@  *TURN OFF YOUR SIG OR I WILL IGNORE YOUR REQUEST! *
---@ I have the right to reject your request at any time and for whatever reason.
---@  You can make a new request in this shop after 48hrs of your last request.
---@  *PLEASE SEND ALL REQUESTS TO THIS THREAD! DON'T PM ME REQUESTS!* Questions are acceptable for PMing, though.

_how to request_
Please include some of the following information when requesting:
---@  Request Type (Set, sig, ava, etc.)
---@  Stock
---@  Size 
---@  Text
---@  Any extra info

_**Remember, if you aren't specific I will take creative liberty. *
**Graphics requested from this shop that aren't used will be posted in the .*_​​


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 7, 2009)

_Avatar Examples_


​


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 7, 2009)

_Signature Examples_


















​


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

- Request Type - Set
- Stock 
- Size = 240x400 Sig and 150x150 Avy
- Text - Alucard: The Undying
- Any extra info
Please keep the sig vertical please.

Let's do a test run.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 7, 2009)

-Request Type: Set
-Stock: 
-Size: 250x400 Sig/150x150 Avatar
-Text: Hyde
-Extra Info: None


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 7, 2009)

So this is a big request. I want 4 versions of the set each different.




*Spoiler*: __ 




First Set:

Request Type:Sig
Size :The size of your first sig example.
Text:Ange-Beatrice
Any extra info:I want the girl thats resting on the chess piece. Transparent bakground. I dont want any kanji to appear.I really like your first sig example so i want that kinda look.

Request Type:Ava
Size:Reg
Text:None
Any extra info: The girls face and transparent background.I like most of your avas so keep it like that style and stuff.




So i basically want the same except different characters from the pic. The characters are the following: Both blue haired girls and the girl with the red dress in the back.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> - Request Type - Set
> - Stock
> - Size = 240x400 Sig and 150x150 Avy
> - Text - Alucard: The Undying
> ...



Do I pass?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 7, 2009)

Psychs said:


> -Request Type: Set
> -Stock:
> -Size: 250x400 Sig/150x150 Avatar
> -Text: Hyde
> -Extra Info: None



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 7, 2009)

Hm, gimme a second to fix that, sorry.

Edit: Fixed link.


----------



## April (Nov 7, 2009)

Just an avy. 150x150
Make it pretty. <3

Tell me if the stock isn't good enough.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2009)

Psychs said:


> Hm, gimme a second to fix that, sorry.
> 
> Edit: Fixed link.



K, I'll start working on it. <3



April said:


> Just an avy. 150x150
> Make it pretty. <3
> 
> Tell me if the stock isn't good enough.



I wish I could tell you something, but I can't see the image. I think you need to rehost it.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Do I pass?



Actually I love it. 

1 small problem though, could I have fully black borders? And flip the avy?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2009)

Psychs said:


> -Request Type: Set
> -Stock:
> -Size: 250x400 Sig/150x150 Avatar
> -Text: Hyde
> -Extra Info: None





*Dante10*
​


----------



## Sake (Nov 8, 2009)

Junior _and_ senior size avy please, will rep and cred.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, thank you so much.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2009)

^ You're welcome. 



Ange-Beatrice said:


> So this is a big request. I want 4 versions of the set each different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Breakfast time.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2009)

Avatar: 

Sig: 

lets see what you can do.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 8, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> ^ You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love. Rep and Cred.


----------



## April (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry about that. Fixed it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice sets .. congrats on your shop. I might even request here eventually.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2009)

April said:


> Just an avy. 150x150
> Make it pretty. <3
> 
> Tell me if the stock isn't good enough.





<3



Serenity said:


> Very nice sets .. congrats on your shop. I might even request here eventually.



Thank you!  I look forward to the request. <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2009)

Tiffαny said:


> Junior _and_ senior size avy please, will rep and cred.


----------



## Krix (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome stuff you have here. <3

Avatar:   ; 150 x 150 ; do whatever you want with it


Signature: May it please be kind of a compliation of these two pics? 

 ; 

And have the word ' Krix ' (my username, obviously XD) in it somewhere? :3


----------



## Sake (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats on the new set shop  .

Well, I guess I'll request something while I'm here.
Sig/ava set. Trans ava on her face. Senior sized.
Do whatever  .


----------



## April (Nov 9, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> <3


Thank you, its pretty.  <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 9, 2009)

Darth said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Sig:
> 
> lets see what you can do.



This was fun. <3





Krix and Hestia shall be next.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry Krix! Thought I'd finish the set before bed. Sig will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Juli (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like your style..^^

Set request. 



Ava: 150x200, rest is all up to you

Sig: preferably around the size of my current sig but whatever you thinks looks best.. , the rest is all up to you


----------



## Krix (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg! I love it so far. <3 I shall rep you... can't wait to see the sig!!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 10, 2009)

can you gimme a set please & thx 

or 
senior sized C:
Text: my username plz!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 10, 2009)

Krix said:


> Awesome stuff you have here. <3
> 
> Avatar:   ; 150 x 150 ; do whatever you want with it
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 10, 2009)

for the first stock; i'll be changing it in a minute C:
if you dun mind <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 10, 2009)

sweets said:


> for the first stock; i'll be changing it in a minute C:
> if you dun mind <3



Not a problem.  

<3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Congrats on the new set shop  .
> 
> Well, I guess I'll request something while I'm here.
> Sig/ava set. Trans ava on her face. Senior sized.
> Do whatever  .


----------



## Mαri (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good :ho .

Thanks a bunch! 

Rep+Cred


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 11, 2009)

Juli said:


> I really like your style..^^
> 
> Set request.
> 
> ...



Thank you. <3


----------



## Kairi (Nov 11, 2009)

amg
and why didn't i know you had this shop, little missy !? v___v

requests is demanded :c


effects please ma'am && can the sig say _Fuck Off_ ?<33
i expect it to be lovely, or you'll get a earful on skype ! v__v


----------



## Juli (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow..it's beautiful, thanks..!  <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 12, 2009)

sweets said:


> can you gimme a set please & thx
> 
> or
> senior sized C:
> Text: my username plz!


----------



## Sunako (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome stuff ya got here. ~<3
Set please , do whatever you want. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2009)

Can I have a set please? 



Max Width 500 or max Height 430, Thanks <3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2009)

ghjhfddssdfhhjhgfdsdf  omg ... words cant explain how much i wub you~ thank you, & definitely reppin


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 12, 2009)

Kairi said:


> amg
> and why didn't i know you had this shop, little missy !? v___v
> 
> requests is demanded :c
> ...



I didn't know if this thing would even be successful, so I kept my mouth shut. 





*loves on you*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 13, 2009)

Either  or  - if they're HQ enough for you that is.

Do what you want, as long as it focus's on blondie's face (both of theirs if you chose the second one)

Senior avatar, border or no border, do as seen fit; I trust your judgment
just don't make it any more girlie than it already is



screw that just make something nice outta 

*subscribes*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 13, 2009)

December said:


> Awesome stuff ya got here. ~<3
> Set please , do whatever you want. :3


----------



## Kairi (Nov 13, 2009)

ilu kat, this is amazing


----------



## Sunako (Nov 14, 2009)

pek pek


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 14, 2009)

kairi said:
			
		

> ilu kat, this is amazing



ilu too my dear 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set please?
> 
> 
> 
> Max Width 500 or max Height 430, Thanks <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my God Cosmo thats gorgeous, thank you pek


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Either  or  - if they're HQ enough for you that is.
> 
> Do what you want, as long as it focus's on blondie's face (both of theirs if you chose the second one)
> 
> ...


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 15, 2009)

Set: 

Avatar: 
Do something nice to it with darker effects.

Sig: 
Same as above. 
Text: Red & Pikachu


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 15, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set:
> 
> Avatar:
> Do something nice to it with darker effects.
> ...


----------



## April (Nov 15, 2009)

Make a pretty avy out of this, please. :3



<3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2009)

In a while, can I request again?  I just adore your work C:


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 15, 2009)

sweets said:


> In a while, can I request again?  I just adore your work C:



Yes, of course. I'm glad that you like my work. I'm always worried that everyone thinks it's crap or something. lol

_work in progress_
--@ Krix
--@ April


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 16, 2009)

April said:


> Make a pretty avy out of this, please. :3
> 
> 
> 
> <3


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

How soon can I request again?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> How soon can I request again?



Since I haven't had many requests in the past couple of days I'll accept requests within 48 hours of the last request. :risu 

Also, to those wanting requests, I'd prefer you make your requests in this shop. Not through PM because I tend to forget I have those looming in my inbox. Questions are definitely welcomed by PM though.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sorry! I was just asking a question THEN requesting , srry lol


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2009)

They're gorgeous. Thank you. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm back for another set - 

Avatar focused on the character to the far left. Nothing over-the-top.


----------



## Okami (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww, i can't wait for me Set. XD I'm so excitedly.


----------



## krome (Nov 18, 2009)

please.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 18, 2009)

No problem sweets. I'm working on yours now. 



Uchiha Izuna said:


> Aww, i can't wait for me Set. XD I'm so excitedly.


----------



## Okami (Nov 18, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> No problem sweets. I'm working on yours now.



Wow, beautiful. x3 Thanks Blooming.  !


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 18, 2009)

alright, just wanted to say that if you choose to do the regular set, I'd want it focused on Sasuke and Hinata please


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 19, 2009)

sweets said:


> alright, just wanted to say that if you choose to do the regular set, I'd want it focused on Sasuke and Hinata please





I did the animation. Hope you don't mind. 

Also guys, don't forget to turn off your sigs.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2009)

i'm loving it, badabababaaaaaaa <3


----------



## Krix (Nov 20, 2009)

Hiiii. <3 I'm back.

sig: 
avatar: 

 Please and thank you. <3 Take your time, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I'm back for another set -
> 
> Avatar focused on the character to the far left. Nothing over-the-top.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 21, 2009)

okita said:


> please.


----------



## krome (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you.  I love it. Will rep when I can~


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 21, 2009)

I owe you my unborn child


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Heya again can I have a set please?





Thanks


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Back  Cause I love your sets

Ava/Sig set 
Ava: Dotted border around her face. Do whatever for the back round , just make her eyes glow. 
Sig: Once again, do whatever. But write in This font (or something similar) "You're next" in red letters, kind've like blood .

Wow, I've never asked for such a detailed set before .
I will rep/cred after it's finished, just do your best :> .


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:
			
		

> I owe you my unborn child



I'll put that on your tab then. 



Krix said:


> Hiiii. <3 I'm back.
> 
> sig:
> avatar:
> ...



Here you go. <3


----------



## Krix (Nov 22, 2009)

Omg you're wonderful.  I love it!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 23, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Heya again can I have a set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2009)

Omg you are so talented pek 

Thanks youu


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 23, 2009)

So I heard you're awesome with sets 



Just transed 



Have fun with the av.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## April (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm back for another avy. xD

150x150 and make it pretty. <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait everyone. Thanksgiving kept me preoccupied. Am working on your requests Alexandritee and April. 



Hestia said:


> Back  Cause I love your sets
> 
> Ava/Sig set
> Ava: Dotted border around her face. Do whatever for the back round , just make her eyes glow.
> ...



Here my dear. Hope it's what you wanted. <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 26, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Sorry for the long wait everyone. Thanksgiving kept me preoccupied. Am working on your requests Alexandritee and April.
> 
> 
> 
> Here my dear. Hope it's what you wanted. <3



Fantastic :ho .

I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 27, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> So I heard you're awesome with sets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made you a transed untampered with version of a sig, but I also messed with some simple effects cause I wanted to. No need to use or anything.  Hope you like!


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 28, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I made you a transed untampered with version of a sig, but I also messed with some simple effects cause I wanted to. No need to use or anything.  Hope you like!



Fffff, thats so awesome pek

Thank you<333


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 28, 2009)

You're welcome. 



April said:


> I'm back for another avy. xD
> 
> 150x150 and make it pretty. <3



I hope this is pretty enough.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 29, 2009)

Could I have a sig out of this please?


----------



## April (Nov 29, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is pretty enough.



I love it! It's gorgeous!  thank you. I'll use it once I get on my comp. xD


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Could I have a sig out of this please?







King Lloyd said:


> Heya BC, how about a 170 x 170 profile pic from this?
> 
> I do want a border but the rest is up to you. I have no rep power atm so... yeah.



Sure, it should be ready tomorrow. It's now past my bed time.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm. Your stuff looks pretty sexy. 

Senior set request then!


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a sig  optional text, "belphegor" some where.


----------



## shadow5050 (Dec 1, 2009)

- Request Type - Set
- Stock 
- Any extra info
rounded borders

pls make it as hot as possible

thanks in advance

+ rep


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful, thank youuu pek


----------



## Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

Req type: Set

Stock:

Border: your choice

Thanks


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 1, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Heya BC, how about a 170 x 170 profile pic from this?
> 
> I do want a border but the rest is up to you. I have no rep power atm so... yeah.



 House. <3333


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 2, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Hmmm. Your stuff looks pretty sexy.
> 
> Senior set request then!



Thank you.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 2, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Thank you.



Oh gawd, sexy stuff.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 2, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Just a sig  optional text, "belphegor" some where.









EDIT: SORRY FORGOT TO UPLOAD THE TEXT VERSION! XD


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

Superb   .
I did an image rollover credit if you don't mind


----------



## Maris (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, first time requesting here 

I'd like a set please:

Ava: 

Size: 125x125
Borders: to match the sig :3

Sig: 

You can do whatever you'd like with effects. You can also crop a bit if it looks better. Work your magic :3

Text: Si deus me relinquit, Ego deum relinquo.

Size: It's junior size, but I want the height to be 300 px tops.

Borders: whatever you think it looks better

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 3, 2009)

hisagi said:
			
		

> Superb .
> I did an image rollover credit if you don't mind



Thank you. <3
I don't mind at all. 



shadow5050 said:


> - Request Type - Set
> - Stock
> - Any extra info
> rounded borders
> ...


----------



## Krix (Dec 3, 2009)

BC ! <333

avatar:  ; of sai and sakura. <333

signature:  ; Do whatever you want with it, but I ask that you keep only naruto, sakura, and sai in there. Put Sai in the middle, Sakura to the right of him and Naruto to the left of him. <3

will rep, cred


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2009)

BC ! C: request please and thanks.
/edit: 10-5

avatar:  ; of either ino, tenten or hinata.

set: you can center it around naruto&ino

OR: You can make a set outta this.

Text: Sweets
Avatar: Ino or Tenten <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 4, 2009)

May I request a set for a dragon forum I'm gonna join? I have a render I made and colored, if it helps.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Request Type: Set
Stock:  I made   (Yea, I'm a dragon nerd)
Size: Anything as long as it fits here.
Text: Edge, The Storm




For a theme, I don't really mind what you do. But it would be really nice if you could make it dark and gloomy looking in the back, like dark mountains


----------



## shadow5050 (Dec 4, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Thank you. <3
> I don't mind at all.



amazing i liked it a lot 

thanks Blooming Cosmo


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 4, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> May I request a set for a dragon forum I'm gonna join? I have a render I made and colored, if it helps.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I will do a set for you only on these conditions as per my rules on the first page. Link this shop when crediting outside of this forum, and send me a PM with a link to the forum when you use the set. I'd greatly appreciate it. I likes dragons, which is why I'm considering.  I'll put you on the list below when I get a response. Thanks. <3

_*to do list*_


​
If anyone is missing let me know.


----------



## Krix (Dec 4, 2009)

BC, I changed the stock for the sig. XDD It wasnt the correct one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 4, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I will do a set for you only on these conditions as per my rules on the first page. Link this shop when crediting outside of this forum, and send me a PM with a link to the forum when you use the set. I'd greatly appreciate it. I likes dragons, which is why I'm considering.  I'll put you on the list below when I get a response. Thanks. <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Okay, sent a message


----------



## Kiki (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey BC, your stuff is absolutley beautiful! 

May I make a request?

Set request:

Stock:


Please make it senior sized, as I wish to use it once I reach that. 

Can you possibly have the words: "A time I knew what happiness was..." on there somewhere? (If it looks okay, I mostly want the art to speak for itself, sense it's so beautiful.)

As for effects, I really want it to look great, and I trust you can do that. <3 Thank you so much!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 5, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Req type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome

Will rep and cred when using


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 6, 2009)

Maris said:


> Hello, first time requesting here
> 
> I'd like a set please:
> 
> ...







<3


----------



## Maris (Dec 6, 2009)

I love it pek

Thank you BC <3


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 6, 2009)

Avatars only please. 




For the second image, can I get both of their heads into one avy? And I want solid borders.

All senior size, since I will use them when I become a senior in the next...25 days or so?  Thanks.

Nothing specific. Let your creativity flow.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 8, 2009)

Krix said:


> BC ! <333
> 
> avatar:  ; of sai and sakura. <333
> 
> ...



Sorry for the wait, holiday stress is here.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 12, 2009)

sweets said:


> BC ! C: request please and thanks.
> /edit: 10-5
> 
> avatar:  ; of either ino, tenten or hinata.
> ...







Gonna try and get everyone else done tonight and tomorrow. Thank you for being patient everyone. <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

Request type: Set
Pic: 
Text: Be still my soul... Sasuke x Sakura
Size: Junior
Effects: Bordered and with any effects you think necessary. 

Thanks and can't wait for it to be done! If you need any more info, tell me!


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 12, 2009)

pek omggggg <3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 13, 2009)

Ava of Gaara's face. No text.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 13, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Okay, sent a message



Got your message. Here is your set. Hope you like.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 13, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Got your message. Here is your set. Hope you like.



Ah, its so cool! I'm defiantly gonna be using this! 

I love it so hopefully my rep will really help ya


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 13, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Hey BC, your stuff is absolutley beautiful!
> 
> May I make a request?
> 
> ...



Hope you like.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 13, 2009)

^I was right. You are absolutely amazing. Expect me back. <3


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 14, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Avatars only please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

^ Omgosh!  They are so beautiful! Love them.  Thanks again.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to ask for a set from this  

Avy 150 x 200 or just senior sized, which you think will look better;
Sig any size;


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Request type: Set
> Pic:
> Text: Be still my soul... Sasuke x Sakura
> Size: Junior
> ...









December said:


> Ava of Gaara's face. No text.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Borders: Curved if possible, dotted otherwise.
Effects: Whatever you feel is best pek
Text: If you could put "Child of the North Wind" somewhere on the sig, that would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

Avatars.




Try to include the finger for this one.

Dotted border and Senior Size. Thank you. pek


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2009)

love it <3 wait a bit , 24h limit.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 17, 2009)

Luna Laverne said:


> Hi, I'd like to ask for a set from this
> 
> Avy 150 x 200 or just senior sized, which you think will look better;
> Sig any size;



Here you go my dear. <3


----------



## Faye Valentine (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you, it's wonderful


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 19, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> Borders: Curved if possible, dotted otherwise.
> Effects: Whatever you feel is best pek
> ...


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

Omg thank you pek

You have the best work, thanks alot

Credited + repped


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 19, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krix (Dec 20, 2009)

BC Darling. pek
If you could please make me one of your beautiful sets. 

sig;  . do whatever you think goes right <3
avatar;  . again, do what you like <333


----------



## krome (Dec 20, 2009)

and  please. Add text if you'd like.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 20, 2009)

Krix said:


> BC Darling. pek
> If you could please make me one of your beautiful sets.
> 
> sig;  . do whatever you think goes right <3
> avatar;  . again, do what you like <333


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2009)

can i request again soon? loved my previous sigs


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 20, 2009)

sweets said:


> can i request again soon? loved my previous sigs



Absolutely.  Haven't had many requesters, so it will keep me entertained.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2009)

Yush~


----------



## Krix (Dec 21, 2009)

.... And it is completely beautiful. ♥♥♥♥
I shall rep you soon; will use after Christmas <3


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 21, 2009)

Set please
Stock:
And put my username in it please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Go wild.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 21, 2009)

Could you make me a set please, BC, I love your stuff 



Could you make the sig kind of transparent? If not, just do what you wish with it


----------



## Cjones (Dec 21, 2009)

---@ Request: Set
---@ Stock: 
---@ Size: 150x150 (ava) Sig: 350x500

Can you do something with this? LIke make it colorful? (not good with words).


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 21, 2009)

okita said:


> and  please. Add text if you'd like.


----------



## krome (Dec 21, 2009)

I love it.  Thank you~!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2009)

170x170 profile avatar please . 

the yellow  one with the glasses.add text kururu in it .


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Blooming Cosmo can i get a sig please ^^

nothing top big though


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 21, 2009)

cherrymilk said:


> Set please
> Stock:
> And put my username in it please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 21, 2009)

Set request ~
stock choices



Text: Sweets
Please and thanks~


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 21, 2009)

Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first image wasn't loading properly, so I just used the 2nd, hope that's okay.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 22, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Could you make me a set please, BC, I love your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Could you make the sig kind of transparent? If not, just do what you wish with it


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you! I'll use it sometime after Christmas 

Edit: I'll use it now.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2009)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> The first image wasn't loading properly, so I just used the 2nd, hope that's okay.



Well that's no good. The first image was loads better.

But still, this is quite good for a sig. Thanks a bunch BC!  Reps coming your way. Would you like me to credit your shop?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 22, 2009)

Darth said:


> Well that's no good. The first image was loads better.
> 
> But still, this is quite good for a sig. Thanks a bunch BC!  Reps coming your way. Would you like me to credit your shop?



You didn't say which image you wanted more, so I decided based on convenience. But you're welcome anyway.  Shop credit is nice, or my username. Whatever is better for you. 

And a note to all. Because of Christmas, I may be internet deprived for the next few days. I will definitely be back on the 25th with anything that I happen to finish up while I'm gone. Or if I can manage to find some internet, I will get some stuff up sooner. 

Till then, happy holidays. Merry Christmas and all that jazz!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

Set request. Dotted border Senior.



Avy of each face. 
Text: Hei x Yin

Thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

I changed my stock.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 4, 2010)

Shop still open?


----------

